
The End of Free Software on Macs? - jameslarus
https://jimscoredump.blogspot.com/2019/10/the-end-of-free-software-on-macs-long.html
======
mean_gene_1976
I think Apple has good reason for this $100 said "tax." I would submit to you,
that Apple vets apps and develops for good reason. I mean there is a process
to maintain developers and apps. It cost money. This is how business works.
And their expensive hardware is not a crime against humanity, but it is
covering the costs of the engineering put into the software and hardware. It
is quality. Now there terms of use are a bit on the deep end, but I drink the
cool-aid. I'm sorry he is ending the project, but Apple has a business to run.
Businesses are established to make profit. Nothing evil about this. It's not
about breaking even, its about the profit. Look at the craziness android is
dealing with, it is a mess.

~~~
pxtail
> I think Apple has good reason for this $100 said "tax."[...] It's not about
> breaking even, its about the profit.

No no, stop it. You should know the drill already - it's because of privacy!
Everyone in the world knows for sure (or should!) that anything Apple does is
for customers privacy. :)

~~~
mean_gene_1976
Lol. Thanks for the laugh. I am confused abOut Apple lately.

------
javagram
I am not sure if this is a complete explanation of the notarization
requirement.

Isn’t this either disable-able or bypassable with admin rights to the machine,
similar to existing Gatekeeper? I assume Homebrew, MacPorts, and others will
continue to work, just as Gatekeeper does not block them today.

According to [https://eclecticlight.co/2019/06/07/notarization-in-
mojave-a...](https://eclecticlight.co/2019/06/07/notarization-in-mojave-and-
catalina/)

“ If you build your own apps, using Automator, AppleScript, another scripting
system or even Xcode, you don’t need to acquire a developer ID, code signing
certificate, and start notarizing them unless you provide them to others via
the Internet. Catalina still runs apps which haven’t been notarized or even
signed, including those built after 1 June 2019. But you may find them more
complex to run, and they don’t of course benefit from any of new security
protection unless they’re signed and hardened.

Apple has, though, announced that it intends that a future version of macOS
(possibly 10.16) will not run unsigned code so readily. How that will affect
those who build their own apps isn’t yet clear. Let’s get notarization sorted
first.”

Therefore, I assume right-clicking the app and choosing “Open” will still be
available to bypass the first-run check for a downloaded software, as it is
today.

------
Jemm
I would be surprised if the author did not have access to an academic
developer account paid for by the university.

I am certainly not disagreeing with the author’s point however. Personally I
have sold my MacBooks and moved off to Linux / Windows because of the
decisions that Apple has made which I feel are not in the interests of the
users.

